# Which cycling app?



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi guys the wife and I have decided that this year we're gonna get fit - well at least a little bit more healthy :lol:

Wondering what apps people are using to monitor there progress whilst out and about, cycle co trying to flog us a whizzbang computer that we can download etc but I'm sure there must be apps that will do the same and more


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi. There are loads of apps I use runtastic pro and Strava. Both great apps.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

I use Mapmyride. You can get others in the 'Mapmy' range like walking and running. Then you can link them under the MapMyFitness umbrella to monitor all your exercise. 

I find it really good and have upgraded to the paid pro version from the freebie for some of the extra features but the free version is fine to start with.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Strava for me here


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Dont bother with any apps, if you are competent on a computer then just set an excel spreadsheet up with your starting weights, then make sure you weigh each other on the same day i.e every Sunday, at the same time, while having eaten the same amount of food prior to the weigh in


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup, Strava or mapmyride are good apps.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

endomondo is quite good to.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

i use myfitnesspal for my cal intake and use endomondo to track my cardio etc. I can also sync my endomondo to myfitnesspal to track how many cals have burned etc. Brill apps.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

I use endomondo, spent extra for the pro version. You can choose running, bike, walking etc. race yourself from previous. I like that it tells you mile intervals, total time and lap time. And you can link it to FB to bore your friends as well.
Good luck, and allez!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Strava do me, great little app.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

I use mapmyride.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Strava is great

Dave


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I use a running app, run keeper, it has a running option, it's free and it really good.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

cyclometer is what i use on iphone


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

djgregory said:


> Dont bother with any apps, if you are competent on a computer then just set an excel spreadsheet up with your starting weights, then make sure you weigh each other on the same day i.e every Sunday, at the same time, while having eaten the same amount of food prior to the weigh in


Agree...

You don't need anything other than a computer, HRM and the determination to succeed.

Apps are fine for those that like them, but if you just want to get fit, and fast, then you don't need any app to help you with that.

Your in shropshire, pop into Epic Cycles in Ludlow, speak to Phil or one of the other guys, they have regular rideouts for all levels of fitness, that'll help you more than any app...

Don't know what type of bike/routes you'll be doing, but just build up your average speed and distance gradually over time, and you'll be fine:thumb:


----------



## jubbly (May 29, 2006)

Downloaded strava yesterday. Fantastic app;-)


----------



## pb88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I use runtastic for MTB, walking and running. 
Then export the MTB GPS details into Starva website to keep a track of segments times etc

Both work great just as an app though, but both have very good websites too


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the nuptials guys, gonna try a few free ones and see how I get on. As its over 20 years since been on a bike for any distance, plan on building up the frequency and distance of rides as go along. Fortunate to live in country so plenty of nice quiet lanes and the like to choose from that can build into bigger "circuits" as we improve. Like the idea of excel sheet and regular weigh in though, just adds that little extra 

We've gone for hybrid bikes, a friend advised us and then the cycle shop "Tweeks cycles" said the same. Have to say I'm impressed with tweaks, no hassle helpfully approach.


----------

